# CARU - just started treatment there



## HH30 (Oct 24, 2007)

Hi
I have just started treatment at CARU - have seen Janet Evans and she seems really nice and helpful so I will see how things go I guess.

H.


----------



## Scouse (Aug 9, 2007)

Hi H
Welcome to the 'mad' house!
Have you actually started tx or have you the dates!
Its a very exciting but nerve wracking time but we're all here to help, support or advice!  Well the others are prob better at the advice but!
Wishing you the very best for your tx X


----------



## HH30 (Oct 24, 2007)

Hi

I have started on metformin and clomid - from start october. I had my hsg last week which showed that i have one blocked fallopian tube. Have an appointment on December 6th to find out what next. It's all a bit scary really.
Have you found everyone there helpful?
H


----------



## Scouse (Aug 9, 2007)

This is my second cycle H but my first at caru.  In the main i have found the staff brll and very helpful!  
It is all very scary but if i have learnt anything - write down any concerns or questions you have then take the list to appointments with you!  I always forgot what i wanted to say so found this much easier and assured i got answers.
This site is also full of info so someone on here is bound to be able to give you right info.  Best of luck for app Dec 6th!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hiya h

welcome

janet evans is a good no nonsense women...fingers crossed the clomid will work as fallapian tubes can pick up an egg from either side


----------



## Scouse (Aug 9, 2007)

kara76 said:


> hiya h
> 
> janet evans is a good no nonsense women...


When I first met her i thought she was very 'straight talking' and left me a little 'cold' I wanted some tlc i think, you some sympathy!
Then dh reminded me we were simply a number, this is her job and more importantly se were somewhat alike!!!! That shut me up!
At the end of the day she is the best at her job and that is what is important! If she helps us reach our dream she will be immortalised for EVER !


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Hiya H, welcome!!  

Janet Evans seemed fab when we met her for our very first consultation.  Within minutes she and my partner Karen were chatting like old mates (I was so nervous with it being our first apointment that I was relieved to just sit back and let them).

All of the staff I have met at CARU have been lovely - Even when I was a drama queen over the discovery of my fibroid and my less than successful HyCosy they were so kind.  Mr Griffiths is my consultant (he will be doing my lap) and he is just the loveliest man.  Certainly from my experiences to date, I would reassure you that you are in safe hands  

Good luck with everything


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Hi girls do u mind if i join this thread i am starting to inject tommorrow i ma having iui at caru this is my fourth attempt at iui i had three ata different hospital so im hoping that thsi will be the one hope to speak to u soon hugs emax xxxxx


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Welcome Ebonie ... good luck with your tx


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Thamk you andi i need it lol no i am being very positve i am really nervous this morning as i have jsut finished work and wont be long before i go to the hospital my appointment is at 9.15 ill get back on here as soon a si can hugs ema xxxxx aka ebonie


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Ebonie,

How are things going with you?


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Im going ok andi thanks im just a bit obsessed lol my belly is getting sore form all that jabbing i just hope its worth it im back at caru tommorrow for my first follie scan i just hope they have grown, How are you feeling andi ? hugs ema xxxx


----------



## Scouse (Aug 9, 2007)

Ebonie and Andi just wishing you best of luck for tom- may they find lots of follicles/ eggs X


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Thankyou scouse How are you feeling hun you take it easy and relax hugs ema xxxx


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Thanks Scouse and Ebonie

Hope your scan goes well tomorrow Ebonie. What time are you there?

I didn't get much feeling of them growing apart from some strange pressure sometimes.  Grow follies grow.


----------



## Scouse (Aug 9, 2007)

You will be pleasantly surprised andi so stay positive!  remeber it only takes one fertilised egg to make your dream come true!  Other eggs just gived the medics more  choice.
Ebonie dream of ovaries full of follicles!
I'm fine but gave myself a scare today - i know i'm being neurotic but went shopping and carried a bag with 4 litres of milk in and now worried i've done something to harmour chances?


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Hi girls 
Andi my apponitment is at 10.15am arrrr lol when i went last week i was there for three hours they had lost my notes omg i wasnt happy at all i hope i am just in and out with a script to get more drugs lol what time are u there andi ?
Ohh scouse im sure ull be ok hunnie just no more lifting anything heavy hun lol let him wait on you hand and foot lol hugs ema xxxxxxx


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

I'm in for 8.30 Ebonie ... probably be legs akimgo when you're there


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Hi andi Hope everything went well today, well i had my scan and on my left ovary i had twenty follicles teh largest was 7.5 mm they like it to be 10 to 11 mm by know they dont want me to up my dose as i have alot there and i hope to god they dont have to abandon my cycle and on my left ovary i have about 9 follicles and teh largest is 8mm i have to go back friday what can i do to stop ohss and to make them grow im getting quite worried know Hope u had lots of eggs andi and hair dresser hugs ema xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Scouse (Aug 9, 2007)

You have loads of growth time between now and fri!  Drink loadsof water and stay positive!  Sounds all good to me!
Andi, hairdresser how are you ?


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Hi Ebonie,

I tried to drink at least 3 litres of water a day, and a litre of milk for the protein ... yep I lived on the loo.  As Scouse said loads of water.

I'm good thanks .. had 8 eggs


----------



## Scouse (Aug 9, 2007)

Well done you!  8 eggs same as me!!! Et Wed or Thurs?


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Scouse.

I'm not sure yet because we're now having IVF instead of ICSI .... hopefully!


----------



## hairdresser (Jul 23, 2007)

hiya, ec went well 15 eggs collected! et thursday!just resting now!!  
how r u andi? any news today yet?
em x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

well done

have you had the phone call?


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Well done hairdresser  You have quite a few eggs there hun congratulations u take it easy and relax hugs ema xxxx


----------



## Scouse (Aug 9, 2007)

Wow 15 eggs thats some clutch hairdresser!
Good luck with the 'phone call' tom X


----------



## hairdresser (Jul 23, 2007)

thanks girls, had phone call 7 fertilised ! first time didnt know what to expect!
good luck andi for tomorrow let me know how you get on!!   

scouse how r u feeling? r u back in work?

emma x


----------



## Scouse (Aug 9, 2007)

Hairdresser i'm feeling absolutely delighted at mo - Liverpool are winning 7-0!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Lucky 7 again...i also had 7 fertilised eggs!
Oops as i say that we just scored again!  Actually had 8 fertilised but 1 was a bit slow!!
Hoping this is all a good omen - been feeling quite low all day cos having little 'down below' pains!
Wishing you and andi successful et tom!
Stay strong!


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Yes it's the 7th tomorrow ........ <a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZN%2526i%253D17%252F17%255F1%255F10%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">







ing for a lucky day

Hope you feel better soon Scouse, did you get many frosties?


----------



## Scouse (Aug 9, 2007)

I think the whole of this journey haseverything to do with luck!
So wishing all the luck in the world!
We were told they didn't think we'd get any snowbabies but they willl write and let us know!  Never give up hope!


----------

